# new laptop:Should i wait till diwali?



## rish89 (Sep 7, 2012)

i'm planning on buying a new laptop under rs 37000 for photoshop, rendering and gaming(Assasins creed brotherhood, COD, GTA 4 etc.)

most probably this one:

HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


*should i buy this now, or wait* for some new laptops till diwali.......help


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

grab it ^^


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> grab it ^^



I think he can get good deals during Diwali.. don't you think so??


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah He may get like 3k-4k Discount .....
PS- GTA IV report on that HP lappy:-


> *Statistics
> Average FPS: 30.46
> Duration: 37.13 sec
> CPU Usage: 72%
> ...



By aakash.mukherjee


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 7, 2012)

Wait  (I too did)


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 7, 2012)

rish89 said:


> i'm planning on buying a new laptop under rs 37000 for photoshop, rendering and gaming(Assasins creed brotherhood, COD, GTA 4 etc.)
> 
> most probably this one:
> 
> ...



if you can increase your budget to around 40-42k, wait. else grab it.


----------



## RON28 (Sep 7, 2012)

i think you should wait, because diwali will gift you your favorite lappy with heavy discounts and lots of offers.


----------



## richardhogg44 (Sep 7, 2012)

I think during Dusshera puja you get heavy discounts and lots of offers, then you can purchase a heavy discount laptops.


----------



## hp_or_lenovo (Sep 7, 2012)

how much heavy can be the discounts on this laptop (g6 2005ax)

anyone knows what kind of offers were there last year on diwali?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 7, 2012)

hp_or_lenovo said:


> how much heavy can be the discounts on this laptop (g6 2005ax)
> 
> anyone knows what kind of offers were there last year on diwali?



No body can guess how lucky you can be.  May be a mere 1k or even 5k


----------



## hp_or_lenovo (Sep 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> No body can guess how lucky you can be.  May be a mere 1k or even 5k



sweet!


----------



## rish89 (Sep 8, 2012)

thnks evry1 for replying.....i'll wait till Dusshera puja, let's see if i get discounts then........I am losing my patience, can't wait till diwali


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Sep 12, 2012)

rish89 said:


> thnks evry1 for replying.....i'll wait till Dusshera puja, let's see if i get discounts then........I am losing my patience, can't wait till diwali


Of course the offers start with dashera puja but you can get max. benefit on diwali.... anyway you have to decide for the right moment.


----------



## aakashshivatch (Sep 13, 2012)

guys even i'm thinking of buying a laptop but my budget is around 54k...so shud i wait?


----------

